# Pyrography Questions



## forbes617 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi all. I just started doing pyrography artwork and im hooked. My only compliant so far is life hasnt given me more time to do more of it. I do have a question for anyone with experience.

What should i be putting on my pieces as a finish? Is there a particular wax or coating thats best for this type of stuff.

Here are a few pictures of my first few pieces... I would love any criticizm if theres something you see i can improve. Especially on the finishing. 

Thanks in advance.










Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Forbes and welcome. A name or nickname would be nice. You don't want to color them unless you plan on staining the the light colored parts different colors so any water clear finish including water clear lacquers. Rattle cans from the hardware would work perfectly. If you do want to stain them then I recommend using Saman water based stains. They call them stains but I would tend to classify them more as being dyes. You can use any type clear finish over them. They are made in Quebec so you'll have to find a US dealer and mail order them but they are mixable and offer 128 different colors that way.


----------



## forbes617 (Jun 23, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hi Forbes and welcome. A name or nickname would be nice. You don't want to color them unless you plan on staining the the light colored parts different colors so any water clear finish including water clear lacquers. Rattle cans from the hardware would work perfectly. If you do want to stain them then I recommend using Saman water based stains. They call them stains but I would tend to classify them more as being dyes. You can use any type clear finish over them. They are made in Quebec so you'll have to find a US dealer and mail order them but they are mixable and offer 128 different colors that way.


Thanks! Name updated.

I don't plan on coloring them. I think I'm just looking for some type of a clear coat as mentioned to seal and protect them.

Is there a specific laquer that would be best for woodburnings? Or if not, maybe one that is best for softer woods like the basswood and birch i have been using?

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Michael!

Nearly any rattle can lacquer will be Nitrocellulose and should work just fine. Over time, a long time, it will yellow slightly but not a lot and probably not enough to be concerned about.

David


----------



## forbes617 (Jun 23, 2018)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Michael!
> 
> Nearly any rattle can lacquer will be Nitrocellulose and should work just fine. Over time, a long time, it will yellow slightly but not a lot and probably not enough to be concerned about.
> 
> David


Great. Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, that looks like you did a lot of intensive work there. They really look good!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You did these? These are really nice images. I agree on the spray lacquer. However, I'd suggest you take some scrap and burn some patters into it and test spray first to see how it affects the appearance once dry. The burned in image, after all, is really ash.


----------



## forbes617 (Jun 23, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> You did these? These are really nice images. I agree on the spray lacquer. However, I'd suggest you take some scrap and burn some patters into it and test spray first to see how it affects the appearance once dry. The burned in image, after all, is really ash.


Yes. Thank you. Each one took me about 10-12 hours. I'm still learning how to use the tool so maybe it has taken me a little longer than it should.

Thanks for suggesting the test pieces. Ill so that to make sure the final product looks the way I want it too.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome Michael!
Excellent job! Congrats!!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome aboard. They look great and for the work you did I don't think the hours you spent were off.


----------



## SaraHandcraft (Jun 22, 2018)

Amazing work and very impressive handcraft, I will try this technique someday


----------



## trankuil (Nov 19, 2018)

They look brilliant! Great work...


----------



## Frank Kerman (Feb 2, 2020)

Interesting post! Thank you.


----------



## woody123444 (Sep 25, 2020)

Great work


----------

